# Watch After Earth Online



## smanjull (May 23, 2013)

Watch After Earth Online After Earth is an upcoming American science-fiction thriller film starring real-life father and son Will and Jaden Smith as Cypher and Kitai Raige, with Will also acting as producer and co-writer.In the near future, after humanity abandoned Earth after cataclysmic events, they re-established society on the planet Nova Prime, light years away from Earth. Abandoned, Earth continued to flourish on its own.

One thousand years after the departure from Earth, the Ranger Corps, a peace keeping organization established shortly after colonization of Nova Prime, is led by General Cypher Raige , Watch After Earth Online freea wise but cold and emotionless father. His teenage son, Kitai , is a recruit of the Ranger Corps, but his knack for mischief frustrates Cypher.Urged by his wife , who sees Kitais behaviour as a longing for his fathers love, Cypher takes Kitai on a mission trip to Earth. The ship travels into an asteroid field and crashes on Earth, killing everyone except a critically injured Cypher and Kitai, who are forced to embark on a perilous journey across uncharted terrain, coming across evolved animals that now dominate the planet, as well as an unstoppable alien creature that escaped during the crash, to signal for help.Watch After Earth Online


----------

